# Sad proof women only want status



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I married a meme lord. 

If he was just some loser that worked out and tanned I'd never been interested. Those cheeto hands on the mouse and keyboard, the white reflective skin that blinded me, signature intp one liners, wearing zip up hoodies to michelin star restaurants, that use of c++, thw fact he can sometimes win vs me in strategy games (on the rare occasion ), his love of only listening to parody music, and the fact that he memorized some of pi, etc. 

Sorry, but it's true. All women are like that.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196442881097566593344612847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432664821339360726024914127372458700660631558817488152092096282925409171536436789259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912983367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872146844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892354201995611212902196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837297804995105973173281609631859502445945534690830264252230825334468503526193118817101000313783875288658753320838142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235378759375195778185778053217122680661300192787661119590921642019893809525720106548586327886593615338182796823030195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151557485724245415069595082953311686172785588907509838175463746493931925506040092770167113900984882401285836160356370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472684710404753464620804668425906949129331367702898915210475216205696602405803815019351125338243003558764024749647326391419927260426992279678235478163600934172164121992458631503028618297455570674983850549458858692699569092721079750930295532116534498720275596023648066549911988183479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279380008164706001614524919217321721477235014144197356854816136115735255213347574184946843852332390739414333454776241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425688767179049460165346680498862723279178608578438382796797668145410095388378636095068006422512520511739298489608412848862694560424196528502221066118630674427862203919494504712371378696095636437191728746776465757396241389086583264599581339047802759009946576407895126946839835259570982582262052248940772671947826848260147699090264013639443745530506820...

...reasons for love.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196442881097566593344612847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432664821339360726024914127372458700660631558817488152092096282925409171536436789259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912983367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872146844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892354201995611212902196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837297804995105973173281609631859502445945534690830264252230825334468503526193118817101000313783875288658753320838142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235378759375195778185778053217122680661300192787661119590921642019893809525720106548586327886593615338182796823030195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151557485724245415069595082953311686172785588907509838175463746493931925506040092770167113900984882401285836160356370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472684710404753464620804668425906949129331367702898915210475216205696602405803815019351125338243003558764024749647326391419927260426992279678235478163600934172164121992458631503028618297455570674983850549458858692699569092721079750930295532116534498720275596023648066549911988183479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279380008164706001614524919217321721477235014144197356854816136115735255213347574184946843852332390739414333454776241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425688767179049460165346680498862723279178608578438382796797668145410095388378636095068006422512520511739298489608412848862694560424196528502221066118630674427862203919494504712371378696095636437191728746776465757396241389086583264599581339047802759009946576407895126946839835259570982582262052248940772671947826848260147699090264013639443745530506820...
> 
> ...reasons for love.


Pi is a really silly number though...




I much prefer Tau.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I much prefer Tau.


Unfaithful, already?!

And with aliens con grandissimo guns no less??? Poor @Pifanjr :crying:


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196442881097566593344612847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432664821339360726024914127372458700660631558817488152092096282925409171536436789259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912983367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872146844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892354201995611212902196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837297804995105973173281609631859502445945534690830264252230825334468503526193118817101000313783875288658753320838142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235378759375195778185778053217122680661300192787661119590921642019893809525720106548586327886593615338182796823030195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151557485724245415069595082953311686172785588907509838175463746493931925506040092770167113900984882401285836160356370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472684710404753464620804668425906949129331367702898915210475216205696602405803815019351125338243003558764024749647326391419927260426992279678235478163600934172164121992458631503028618297455570674983850549458858692699569092721079750930295532116534498720275596023648066549911988183479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279380008164706001614524919217321721477235014144197356854816136115735255213347574184946843852332390739414333454776241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425688767179049460165346680498862723279178608578438382796797668145410095388378636095068006422512520511739298489608412848862694560424196528502221066118630674427862203919494504712371378696095636437191728746776465757396241389086583264599581339047802759009946576407895126946839835259570982582262052248940772671947826848260147699090264013639443745530506820...
> 
> ...reasons for love.


Imagine a person walking up to you and naming Pi thus far by heart. What else could one do except reward them handsomely?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Unfaithful, already?!
> 
> And with aliens con grandissimo guns no less??? Poor @Pifanjr :crying:


Shhh it's ok, Tau is just 2 pi. It makes more sense. It's the ratio between a circle's circumference and its radius, instead of the diameter. 

I prefer pi the person, despite his preference for pi the number. 

ttp://math.wikia.com/wiki/Tau_(constant)


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

My INTP seduced me with bad jokes and a detailed description of how he would torture me into loving myself... I seem to recall the words "flay", "minimal blood loss" (so caring), "clamped" and …. 











:blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed:

They're getting too strong. They must be stopped before they steal all our wimmenz.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Introvertia said:


> Imagine a person walking up to you and naming Pi thus far by heart. What else could one do except reward them handsomely?


...or how to do pickup INTP stylez.



daleks_exterminate said:


> Shhh it's ok, Tau is just 2 pi. It makes more sense. It's the ratio between a circle's circumference and its radius, instead of the diameter.


That just makes it sound like you want something bigger. Not only is it all about status, now size matters, too???


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> My INTP seduced me with bad jokes and a detailed description of how he would torture me into loving myself... I seem to recall the words "flay", "minimal blood loss" (so caring), "clamped" and ….
> 
> :blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed:
> 
> They're getting too strong. They must be stopped before they steal all our wimmenz.


:ninja:

Every woman's secret dream is to be stolen by INTP.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Introvertia said:


> :ninja:
> 
> Every woman's secret dream is to be stolen by INTP.


Good thing they're too oblivious to women's advances or they'd be the real chads.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> My INTP seduced me with bad jokes and a detailed description of how he would torture me into loving myself... I seem to recall the words "flay", "minimal blood loss" (so caring), "clamped" and ….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine legit told me we were in a relationship now. For some reason, that worked? :laughing:


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Mine legit told me we were in a relationship now. For some reason, that worked? :laughing:


This is how ours went (the day after he detailed how he would flay me)

_
Talking about being oblivious to people's feelings for us. How it's even worse online/over text.

_Him: I don't think anyone on these servers like me anyway. I'm too much of a troll.
Me: Well, I do...
Him: Wait for real?
Me: No, as a friend... (I was playing on the fact we had just been talking about being oblivious to feelings and needing them to literally spell it)
Him: Oh okay, good.
Me: No I'm joking, I do. Why's that good?
Him: Wait I'm so confused. What do you mean? I meant good because I think you need to be single for now. (I wasn't long out a bad relationship).
Me: Oh god. I like you. Don't make this awkward for me it's no big deal. (I say, whilst I prepare for my rejection)
Him: I like you too. Sorry for making it awkward.
Me: Wait, what?
Him: What?
Me: What?
Him: What?
Me: I'm confused.
Him: Me too. We.... like each other?
Me: What.
Him: What.


----------



## Amyra (Sep 20, 2018)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Sad proof women only want status


Whats wrong in that?


----------



## Wulver (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> Good thing they're too oblivious to women's advances or they'd be the real chads.


Chad needs more INTPs.


* *




(this is a political joke about Chad - the country - trying to bring in outside investment & skilled labor to develop it's IT sector, because of it's landlocked status and resulting difficulty with industrial exports but overwhelming desire to leverage it's current political stability to bring in investors. May work as boner pills on your INTPs, but will expire if politics change in the next 3-5 years. Use wisely).


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I may or may not be leaving crumbs behind for a certain individual. 

He's not neurotypical, but can pass the Turing test. 

"If we were to meet together, what would be your preferred modus operandi for social interaction?" _doki-doki_


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

JennyJukes said:


> Good thing they're too oblivious to women's advances or they'd be the real chads.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I married a meme lord.
> 
> If he was just some loser that worked out and tanned I'd never been interested. Those cheeto hands on the mouse and keyboard, the white reflective skin that blinded me, signature intp one liners, wearing zip up hoodies to michelin star restaurants, that use of c++, thw fact he can sometimes win vs me in strategy games (on the rare occasion ), his love of only listening to parody music, and the fact that he memorized some of pi, etc.
> 
> Sorry, but it's true. All women are like that.


The vast overwhelming majority of women would not want to date you boyfriend, 
I'd hate to break it to you so harshly but he's the last pick of most women. So that's probably the worst concievable example you could give. Just because you were the 1 outlier, does not mean you get to make up what the status quo is and how other women are.

Besides you haven't addressed the real questions: Does he have a job of some sort, would you love him even if he wasn't going to work or earn money at all? Would you love him if those personality traits weren't present? So on and so forth? Basically would you love him no matter what, through thick and thin, life and death, poverty as much as wealth, etc... basically the average marriage vows that symbolize what Love is really about?


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Amyra said:


> Whats wrong in that?


Everything? It is immoral to put something as meaningless and worthless as "Status" before a human being. It means you are either downright psychopathic or downright sociopathic. It is not love, you cannot love someone if you would abandon or replace someone for the sake of your own selfish pursuit for attention and false conceptions of value, etc.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Introvertia said:


> Every woman's secret dream is to be stolen by INTP.


So their secret dream is to be with someone that they don't really love, and then abandon that person for someone they also do not actually love because you can't love someone for "being an INTP" and all that, that implies.

Herpderp.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Nature has nothing to do with anything. Nature is not inherently good, and is not something that you should just embrace by default. Cancer is natural, Rape is natural, Death is natural, etc. The question is whether that nature is good or bad, and if it's bad then we must use our consciousness to choose a different path from our primal nature. Kinda like Killing and how we have natural violent urges because of our Hunter past. We now know that kind of behavior is wrong and so we consciously choose to betray that nature and only express it in ways that conform to a fair and good expression of it.
> 
> You don't get romantically involved with someone you just "like". Yet if you have sex outside of romance/love, then Sex can never mean anything special in regards to Romance/Love.
> 
> ...


Then can you explain why it is bad to feel attracted to someone with higher status?

Would you date a homeless person?

Would you date an ugly person? 

Would you date a person with no arms or legs?


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

General Lee Awesome said:


> Then can you explain why it is bad to feel attracted to someone with higher status?


Because status shouldn't even exist in the first place? It's a completely fake conception of value. You are avoiding people who are "low status", and wouldn't give them the time of day, because they aren't "good enough" for you.



> Would you date a homeless person?
> 
> Would you date an ugly person?
> 
> Would you date a person with no arms or legs?


Sure but I don't think the solution is to just jump with the most "unattractive" person you can find, expecting them to actually love you because they are the bottom of the barrel or whatever. It's the inverse of the high status situation, fact is that a lot of people are only acting the way they are because they can't /afford/ a higher ego/self-esteem. Some people become worse when the opportunity arises.

Is she more genuine cause that's just the way she is, or is her being ugly simply preventing her from otherwise being shallow? The answer to this question is more often than not, rather depressing

Especially because when you look at the statistics. Men are more likely to cheat the more attractive they are, thus the less likely to cheat the more "ugly" they are. But women are the inverse. Being more committed the more attractive they are, and being more likely to cheat the more ugly/desperate they are.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Because status shouldn't even exist in the first place? It's a completely fake conception of value. You are avoiding people who are "low status", and wouldn't give them the time of day, because they aren't "good enough" for you.
> 
> Sure but I don't think the solution is to just jump with the most "unattractive" person you can find, expecting them to actually love you because they are the bottom of the barrel or whatever. It's the inverse of the high status situation, fact is that a lot of people are only acting the way they are because they can't /afford/ a higher ego/self-esteem. Some people become worse when the opportunity arises.
> 
> ...


Status does exist in our society..so it has meaning to the people in that society. Even if it is invented, it has real effect on you.

Let say we say people tend to find pretty people more attractive.

Well can’t I say the same about them avoiding ugly peoples and not giving them the time of the day because they are ugly? 


You are going off on a tangent in your second paragraph and on wards


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

General Lee Awesome said:


> Status does exist in our society..so it has meaning to the people in that society. Even if it is invented, it has real effect on you.
> 
> Let say we say people tend to find pretty people more attractive.
> 
> Well can’t I say the same about them avoiding ugly peoples and not giving them the time of the day because they are ugly?


Point is that status is 100% arbitrary and only exists because of evolutionary imperatives to match up certain genes with other genes. In that sense there actually isn't such a thing as beautiful or ugly in a set sense, because you see people calling what one might expect to be top notch hollywood models and actors ugly. When people judge this contrived sense of attractive, you find there is a lot more subjectivity involved. Is The Rock attractive? Depends on who you ask. Is Jim Carrey attractive? Depends. Is Ariana? Depends. Katy Perry? Depends. Etc.

The irony is, "ugly" people are more likely to find other "ugly" people attractive. In general people are most attracted based on what they themselves look like, and then what the associated parent relevant to that sexual orientation and the sex of the target, looks like. If you or the parent has brown hair, you'll likely be most attracted to brunettes, etc.

In general though once you understand how the evolutionary psychology works, it all loses meaning. Because it all revolves around /reproduction/ and matching up genes in your offspring. Yet considering that overpopulation will become a global crisis in just 20 years, I don't think reproduction is something we should be praising or holding up with pride and acting like it should be our basis for attraction. At this point it's practically species wide genocide to contribute to the superfluous genepool of mindless shills.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

I want a man who is ambitious. Who wants to improve -himself, his life our life together. For that you usually need money (earn money effectively) or educate yourself. What is status? Education (any, not just regular education gained at school, uni) and money. Period.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Username checks out.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Username checks out.


You're not my real mom.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> You're not my real mom.


You can't be certain of that. I'll just deny it when you call to ask me anyways.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> You can't be certain of that. I'll just deny it when you call to ask me anyways.


Shit. She is an infp. It's possible. 

What's your view of people?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Shit. She is an infp. It's possible.
> 
> What's your view of people?


Nice try sweetie.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> So their secret dream is to be with someone that they don't really love, and then abandon that person for someone they also do not actually love because you can't love someone for "being an INTP" and all that, that implies.
> 
> Herpderp.


Yes.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Dafuq just happened to this fun and cute thread? Yeah daleks, I hear you about the appeal of true nerd INTPs.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Sounds like a match made in heaven for you 

Er now if I were with same said person debating who would kill each other first 
My tiggerific intensity would probably make them commit suicide 
I think I could die from physically idle combustion 

Hmm I am trying to think of the status I like the most


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Point is that status is 100% arbitrary and only exists because of evolutionary imperatives to match up certain genes with other genes. In that sense there actually isn't such a thing as beautiful or ugly in a set sense, because you see people calling what one might expect to be top notch hollywood models and actors ugly. When people judge this contrived sense of attractive, you find there is a lot more subjectivity involved. Is The Rock attractive? Depends on who you ask. Is Jim Carrey attractive? Depends. Is Ariana? Depends. Katy Perry? Depends. Etc.
> 
> The irony is, "ugly" people are more likely to find other "ugly" people attractive. In general people are most attracted based on what they themselves look like, and then what the associated parent relevant to that sexual orientation and the sex of the target, looks like. If you or the parent has brown hair, you'll likely be most attracted to brunettes, etc.
> 
> In general though once you understand how the evolutionary psychology works, it all loses meaning. Because it all revolves around /reproduction/ and matching up genes in your offspring. Yet considering that overpopulation will become a global crisis in just 20 years, I don't think reproduction is something we should be praising or holding up with pride and acting like it should be our basis for attraction. At this point it's practically species wide genocide to contribute to the superfluous genepool of mindless shills.


Ok, I still don’t see why this means that people are not more naturally attracted to more successful or high status people in our society.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

General Lee Awesome said:


> Ok, I still don’t see why this means that people are not more naturally attracted to more successful or high status people in our society.


It's not whether or not they /are/, it's whether or not they /should be/.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> It's not whether or not they /are/, it's whether or not they /should be/.


well, why shouldn't they be?


----------



## Amyra (Sep 20, 2018)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> It's not whether or not they /are/, it's whether or not they /should be/.


How can we fake attraction? 

Killing attraction for someone is possible, but how can we build attraction for someone whom we don't feel attracted to? I am curious @InfiniteLightvoid


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Amyra said:


> How can we fake attraction?
> 
> Killing attraction for someone is possible, but how can we build attraction for someone whom we don't feel attracted to? I am curious @InfiniteLightvoid


First of all, you didn't need to @ mention me, when you quoted me. I got 2 notices from you at the same time which is pretty redundant.

Secondly. Attraction isn't love, so your question is a moot point. Attraction is Infatuation, which isn't love. You should instead of being a mindless animal driven to chase mindless rushes, pursue higher thought and intelligent choice.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Mine legit told me we were in a relationship now. For some reason, that worked? :laughing:


so. 
i now have a super crush on you and your intp as a couple. 
this makes me want to laugh and cry because it is so cute


----------



## Amyra (Sep 20, 2018)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> First of all, you didn't need to @ mention me, when you quoted me. I got 2 notices from you at the same time which is pretty redundant.


Thats my choice. I like writing this way. 



> Secondly. Attraction isn't love, so your question is a moot point. Attraction is Infatuation, which isn't love. You should instead of being a mindless animal driven to chase mindless rushes, pursue higher thought and intelligent choice.


First of all, this -


Amyra said:


> Who says that its right to jump onto another man because of higher status?
> I said that its okay to feel attraction towards men with higher status. Its natural. But its not okay to commit/confess love based on only such factors.


Secondly-


InfiniteLightvoid said:


> I think my point is that why even have those feelings when you know they are fundamentally bad?


And lastly- 


InfiniteLightvoid said:


> General Lee Awesome said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I still don’t see why this means that people are not more naturally attracted to more successful or high status people in our society.
> ...


This shows that you are talking about attraction only. You are saying that we shouldn't be *attracted* to individuals on the basis of our natural instincts. Instead, we should be attracted according to our logical brain. So I am asking you, that "it is possible to kill attraction for a wrong person, but how is it possible to build attraction for a right person whom we dont feel attracted to?"


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Sounds like OP is a troll crawing for attention by calling specific human beings as "louseeeer" (Gosh this word is so cancerious) which is pretty much an hate speech and a personal attack, which I'm sure It's against the forums rules, therefore the thread should be deleted. Quite ironic for OP to call others with those specified _traits_ as "loser" when you actualy waste your time creating those cancerious threads.

Why moderators never bother to ban hammer those savage human beings? They are getting obnoxious as hell.

Seriously, OP, and those who else are addicted on using the word "loser" on everyone who they dislike, It's time to stop.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Space and Time said:


> Sounds like OP is a troll crawing for attention by calling specific human beings as "louseeeer" (Gosh this word is so cancerious) which is pretty much an hate speech and a personal attack, which I'm sure It's against the forums rules, therefore the thread should be deleted. Quite ironic for OP to call others with those specified _traits_ as "loser" when you actualy waste your time creating those cancerious threads.
> 
> Why moderators never bother to ban hammer those savage human beings? They are getting obnoxious as hell.
> 
> Seriously, OP, and those who else are addicted on using the word "loser" on everyone who they dislike, It's time to stop.


What are you on about? Did I insult your orange muscles or something?


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

@Amyra

Your question of "How is it possible to build attraction for a right person whom we dont feel attracted to?"
Is a WRONG question. Like I said it's a moot point, because even if the answer is "you can't". You're still not supposed to pursue attraction in the first place. I'm saying to let go of being attracted.

It's like Boredom. If you were to think you should only do things that are "interesting", then if someone says you should do something that is boring... you will ask "How are we supposed to build interest in something we aren't interested in." The answer is, you don't, you're supposed to grow the fuck up and learn how to be fine with being bored.

In the East they understand this well. They have spent centuries contemplating how Attachments stop us from achieving our true potential and from experiencing higher truths to reality. Love is one of those truths. *Your attachment to Attraction, stops you from reaching Love.*


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

daleks_exterminate said:


> What are you on about? Did I insult your orange muscles or something?


Whatever, I was overreacting and probably misunderstood, move on.


----------



## Amyra (Sep 20, 2018)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> @Amyra
> 
> Your question of "How is it possible to build attraction for a right person whom we dont feel attracted to?"
> Is a WRONG question. Like I said it's a moot point, because even if the answer is "you can't". You're still not supposed to pursue attraction in the first place. I'm saying to let go of being attracted.


I think I would better consider someone whom [ I am attracted to + a genuine and intelligent,etc....(my list).] Rather than considering someone who is right and genuine but to whom I am not at all attracted to. * 
It is supposed to be a "romantic relationship" not just "a best roommate". * 


> It's like Boredom. If you were to think you should only do things that are "interesting", then if someone says you should do something that is boring... you will ask "How are we supposed to build interest in something we aren't interested in." The answer is, you don't, you're supposed to grow the fuck up and learn how to be fine with being bored.


This is a different point. 


> In the East they understand this well. They have spent centuries contemplating how Attachments stop us from achieving our true potential and from experiencing higher truths to reality. Love is one of those truths. *Your attachment to Attraction, stops you from reaching Love.*


I don't know how its possible that someone would be in love with someone and still not feel attraction towards them. Ofcourse we can love them, but we won't be in love with them.

EDIT: Its also impossible to be sexual with someone whom we aren't attracted to. Even if we love them, but if we aren't attracted to them, then it can't be a sexual relationship. So its more of a best friend and best roommate rather than a romantic partner.

Also, bad things can happen in both cases.. choosing someone you are attracted to or choosing someone you aren't attracted to. Worst things can happen in both of these cases, * if we fail to recognise the red flags and if we fail to judge them for their genuineness, for their dedication towards us. *


----------



## Wulver (Sep 4, 2016)

I feel like this thread is a great indication of who understands memes and who doesn't.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> @Amyra
> 
> Your question of "How is it possible to build attraction for a right person whom we dont feel attracted to?"
> Is a WRONG question. Like I said it's a moot point, because even if the answer is "you can't". You're still not supposed to pursue attraction in the first place. I'm saying to let go of being attracted.
> ...


How do you love someone in an romantic way who you are not attracted to?

Also your anology is stupid... how do you love doing something you find boring? You can do it does not mean you love it.. get it? Also, we supplement boring stuff with shit we find fun... this is why no one’s life is filled to the brim with boring shit.. further more, this also does not mean if something we find fun comes along and can fulfill the Necessity the boring action is giving us, most people would not jump ship. 

Ie... a job doing something you find interesting that pays the same as ur current boring one and same work hours.. most people will switch.

Ergo you can stay in a relationship with a person you don’t find attractive to you by sucking it up but you won’t love the person or the situation 

You are confusing duty vs love..

How old are you?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Fable Wolf said:


> I feel like this thread is a great indication of who understands memes and who doesn't.


Same, really. It's amusing.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

@General Lee Awesome @Amyra

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZB8HowkGCs


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Introvertia said:


> Imagine a person walking up to you and naming Pi thus far by heart. What else could one do except reward them handsomely?


They'd probably be BSing a few of the digits, and correctly assuming I wouldn't know any better. I'd call them on it. "You got the 36th and 55th 3's wrong. You mistook them for 8 and 1, respectively, idiot."


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> @General Lee Awesome @Amyra
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZB8HowkGCs


Umm if in love is just a myth because it is just a bunch of chemicals.... then your love for your roommate or whatever is also just a bunch of chemicals... like oxytocin etc etc

If we are strictly talking about dopamine release, it is typically released when we do something that benefits our survival therefore choosing a mate that sets off that reward system can be beneficial. 


There are three stages to a romantic relationship... where ultimately you should get into the stage where you are like two best friends. A relationship typically involves a mixture of attraction and good personality fit. It is not saying that we should only select those who attract us very intensely. This is another extreme.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> @General Lee Awesome @Amyra
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZB8HowkGCs


Empirical evidence suggests that you can care about the same person for more time than it would take to get bored of them .Same with kids. You don't usually think "I've had this baby for a month now. eh don't care. I'll get rid of it. (and infants ARE super boring.)


https://www.psychologytoday.com/int...udy-reveals-secrets-staying-madly-in-love?amp


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Pippi said:


> They'd probably be BSing a few of the digits, and correctly assuming I wouldn't know any better. I'd call them on it. "You got the 36th and 55th 3's wrong. You mistook them for 8 and 1, respectively, idiot."


Personally, I just complain it isn't Tau. Tau is better than pi. You may even say it's 2 pi. :tongue:


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Duo said:


> Dafuq just happened to this fun and cute thread? Yeah daleks, I hear you about the appeal of true nerd INTPs.


Don't underestimate the power of perc to ruin everything amusing with their dryness caused by sticks stuck in various body entrances.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> . In general people are most attracted based on what they themselves look like, and then what the associated parent relevant to that sexual orientation and the sex of the target, looks like. If you or the parent has brown hair, you'll likely be most attracted to brunettes, etc.


Heh I have black hair. Pif is a ginger. We look absolutely nothing alike. I look similar to my father: super white, black hair. I don't think I've ever dated anyone that fit this. It doesn't seem common outside of maybe ireland. I get asked if I'm from syria, iran, Russia and Poland the most. I'm not sure why these as they're not really similar, but it's interesting. I've mostly been attracted to people that look different than I do. (like a Dutch ginger that's way too tall.)


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

disney princess mk programming, most folks don't even know what subprograms they're under though so...


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Heh I have black hair. Pif is a ginger. We look absolutely nothing alike. I look similar to my father: super white, black hair. I don't think I've ever dated anyone that fit this. It doesn't seem common outside of maybe ireland. I get asked if I'm from syria, iran, Russia and Poland the most. I'm not sure why these as they're not really similar, but it's interesting. I've mostly been attracted to people that look different than I do. (like a Dutch ginger that's way too tall.)


I'm 1000% white, my boyfriend is brown. I'm blonde and blue eyed (like my father) with a preference for dark hair and brown eyes. Maybe it's because I have daddy issues and this is my way of rebelling..

Shit wait, don't tell the incel in your signature that I'm a dirty race traitor.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Heh I have black hair. Pif is a ginger. We look absolutely nothing alike. I look similar to my father: super white, black hair. I don't think I've ever dated anyone that fit this. It doesn't seem common outside of maybe ireland. I get asked if I'm from syria, iran, Russia and Poland the most. I'm not sure why these as they're not really similar, but it's interesting. I've mostly been attracted to people that look different than I do. (like a Dutch ginger that's way too tall.)





JennyJukes said:


> I'm 1000% white, my boyfriend is brown. I'm blonde and blue eyed (like my father) with a preference for dark hair and brown eyes. Maybe it's because I have daddy issues and this is my way of rebelling..
> 
> Shit wait, don't tell the incel in your signature that I'm a dirty race traitor.


Wait, but I have dark brown hair, brown eyes and a darker complexion just like my mother... 
...And my ex wife was blonde with green eyes with a very white complexion, just like my father.

:thinking:


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Tropes said:


> Wait, but I have dark brown hair, brown eyes and a darker complexion just like my mother...
> ...And my ex wife was blonde with green eyes with a very white complexion, just like my father.
> 
> :thinking:


Hey uh so uh... you got any pics of your mom?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> Hey uh so uh... you got any pics of your mom?


It has being established that at some point Dalek time travels to become my mom.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Because they don't have "higher status", status is made up. Valuing 1 man over another for the selfish benefit that he has more to "provide". something you don't have the right to depend on. This actually inspires me to become high status, so I can reject all women like this LMAO. If I am so high and mighty, why would I stoop so low as to be with a woman so pathetic?
> 
> I don't think women understand that on a fundamental level, to want a man like that is to not be wanted by a man like that.
> 
> ...


Well said

Objectifying affection / worth toward status and what an individual can get by settling down with another isn't exactly what love is about.

But in a society where you basically need money for anything, and taking in account that only very resourceful (as in, applying imagination in a practical way, more like street smart in a sense) dreamers can pull off the "anything is possible", it leaves a lot of people dating above their own worth or whatever as more of an immediate result vs dating after getting the person for a long time. 

A lot of parameters are in account here and it's not exactly fair to judge at word's face values

Tiny sample : https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/dating-and-mating/201606/should-you-date-out-your-league


In short : your view is good but narrowed 

Myself I wouldn't want a woman who isn't capable. Not going to be her rock just because of some feelings. Its always so simple when women are saying that they gravitate toward the safest option, but as a guy its exactly what I want too. Got no need for some arm candy or whatever. 

Need a capable, strong, independent woman who's active and doesn't mind physical activities


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Tropes said:


> It has being established that at some point Dalek time travels to become my mom.


I can't tan though. I just get more freckles.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

@General Lee Awesome @daleks_exterminate

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SjtLlKXlkP


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I can't tan though. I just get more freckles.


I just assumed you were going to die and regenerate into her.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> @General Lee Awesome @daleks_exterminate
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SjtLlKXlkP


Social bonding also triggers oxytocin releases which forms a very tight bonds between people.
The underpinning of all human behavior is regulated by chemicals rushes to the brain. 

To put it very simply when we speak about dopamine we are talking about the reward pathway which has evolutionarily honed to enhance your survival.

Video games and drugs are excellent example of how we can artificially trigger our reward pathway.. for example what keep people glued to games is usually some sort of achievement or reward. This feeling pushes to achieve more. Can you imagine if you get a promotion at your job or if you are ancient hunter and gathers and discovered a new source of food and you feel terrible... would be still seek out rewards? Or achievements? This pathway gives human motivation to do things, video games just aim to hijack it and give you the same feeling. However this does not mean this entire pathway was not honed by evolution to give us survival advantages. 

Now your job is to prove that seeking out attractive individuals is simply a hijacking of this circuit like drugs or video games or it is actually useful for our survival. I can prove the latter 




On the contrary oxytocin seem to decrease the likelihood of infidelities.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Well, tough shit!!!! The overwhelming majority of women can't have a high status male because the overwhelming majority of males in the world are not high status and can not be because that's not the world we live in.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Hicks said:


> Well tough shit!!!! The overwhelming majority of women can't have a high status male because the overwhelming majority of males in the world are not high status and can not be because that's not the world we live in.


At least the fortunes of men have improved, compared to 7,000 years ago when around 1 in every 17 males managed to get laid enough to pass on their genes.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Hicks said:


> Well tough shit!!!! The overwhelming majority of women can't have a high status male because the overwhelming majority of males in the world are not high status and can not be because that's not the world we live in.





Marvin the Dendroid said:


> At least the fortunes of men have improved, compared to 7,000 years ago when around 1 in every 17 males managed to get laid enough to pass on their genes.


Some variations of that are not uncommon in polygamous societies, where distribution of wives tends to follow a similar line to the distribution of wealth. I've also heard it argued that hookup culture creates an "invisible polygamy" of sort - maintaining the same distribution but presenting it in a way that the "wives" never meet each other. In the extreme version of the argument - the one you MIGHT hear from the far end of the MGTOW narrative range - this would be the case even when accounting for relationships... Essentially suggesting that the vast majority of married men are unknowingly raising another man's child (which seems somewhat absurd IMO).

Personally I view the idea that women are uncontrollably hypergamous as the direct equivalent of the idea that men are uncontrollably polygamous. The instincts are surely there, but so is an arsenal of social and competing instincts, and it makes for a very rare and poor human being who can be summed up in their entirety by nothing but their most basic instincts. 
Otherwise - for anyone who knows themselves and knows that they can be loyal despite the seduction of opportunities to the contrary - should be able to safely assume there are people of the opposite gender who are capable of doing the same.

_That's said, I would still kind of like a paternity test... Even if I had no reason to suspect anything at all. Actually in my ultimate probably-never-gonna-happen fantasy, I am going to end up with such a kind and wise woman that she would suggest it herself, saying something like "I understand that there are gender barriers within empathy and that you have fears I can't personally relate too, but I can understand what it means to you and I would like you to be able to have the same certainty that I have, and I don't want it to ever have a chance to come from a place of doubt in me or in our relationship, so I want it come from me instead as my gift to you..." Without it continuing to "Also I replaced your car with a rideable dragon, because you are asleep and none of this is real"._


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Essentially suggesting that the vast majority of married men are unknowingly raising another man's child (which seems somewhat absurd IMO).


Haven't heard that one before, quite ridiculously absurd indeed. Oversimplified narratives are only good for one thing - assembling a pitchfork mob.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Haven't heard that one before, quite ridiculously absurd indeed. Oversimplified narratives are only good for one thing - assembling a pitchfork mob.


That.... And also psychological defense mechanisms, clickbait news titles, advertisement, inventing religions, writing music lyrics & poetry, abstract art, children stories & allegorical storytelling in general (even good ones like Star Wars or LOTR), arguable even math in physics is essentially an oversimplified narrative representations of the universe and also everything we understand about the human body and used to develop medical treatments with and also the entire repository of human thought & knowledge.

So those things + pitchfork mobs.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Hicks said:


> Well tough shit!!!! The overwhelming majority of women can't have a high status male because the overwhelming majority of males in the world are not high status and can not be because that's not the world we live in.


You're implying that I'm somehow unlucky or upset with my husband? On a post that was obviously made mocking this narrative? When so many of the deemed "high status" men I've met are either too boring or too stupid to have a conversation with? And I'd rather gouge my own eyes out than have to sit in any more rooms with those type of people? 

Not the brightest, are you...

My husband is really my dream man. He's funny, sexy, thoughtful, and brilliant. He may not be someone elses, but good? Idk why I'm supposed to care about that. It wouldn't really make sense to care what anyone else wanted. Especially when I've broken up with a string of socially pushed "desirable guys" because they were boring as shit.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Tropes said:


> That.... And also psychological defense mechanisms, clickbait news titles, advertisement, inventing religions, writing music lyrics & poetry, abstract art, children stories & allegorical storytelling in general (even good ones like Star Wars or LOTR), arguable even math in physics is essentially an oversimplified narrative representations of the universe and also everything we understand about the human body and used to develop medical treatments with and also the entire repository of human thought & knowledge.
> 
> So those things + pitchfork mobs.


Sure. You could argue that the human brain isn't capable of processing anything that doesn't have a narrative, and our narratives are by necessity simpler than the reality they represent. It is also literally impossible to bring together any significant number of people without a unifying narrative. 

However if you specifically want a pitchfork mob so you can attack someone or something, the easiest way to achieve that is to build an oversimplified narrative with a strong appeal to specific emotions, primarily fear and anger. 

So... I really need some durian, which is why I'm launching the DURIANS ARE INSULTING YOUR ANCESTORS initiative - my aim is to persuade every Malaysian and Thai to expel their durians - into my backyard. EXPEL THOSE BITCHES *NOW *SO I CAN MAKAN-MAKAN!!! (Especially if you're growing Musan King or Gan Yao. ขอบคุณ)

Visit www.durianformarvin.com today, or download the ExpelDatDurianNow app from Google Play or App Store.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

daleks_exterminate said:


> You're implying that I'm somehow unlucky or upset with my husband? On a post that was obviously made mocking my narrative? When so many of the deemed "high status" men I've met are either too boring or too stupid to have a conversation with? And I'd rather gouge my own eyes out than have to sit in any more rooms with those type of people?
> 
> Not the brightest, are you...
> 
> My husband is really my dream man. He's funny, sexy, thoughtful, and brilliant. He may not be someone elses, but good? Idk why I'm supposed to care about that. It wouldn't really make sense to care what anyone else wanted. Especially when I've broken up with a string of socially pushed "desirable guys" because they were boring as shit.


Pfft... You'd wanted me, the tau, but instead settle for the half of me. 

Wait a minute, that'd make me boring af h:

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Tropes said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* *








I personally find the mgtowers kind of amusing. "all women want your money! Never get married" hivemind facinating and kind of funny. And it never seems to be from actual people with money. Like while I'm not judging a 32 year old working at Burger King, I do find it funny when he's like "I'll never get married. She may want my money!" (or if a guy is describing his income it's phrased so ridiculously that I really don't buy it, like "I make $2,000,000 a year, I'm fit, workout 17 x a week, I married someone I cared about and she left me to join Bill Gates' haram. I live in a 12x13 shack now shaking because rain hits my face and all my money goes to support her dog Izzy who is a professional dj and an Instagram influencer." 

I'm not suggesting that no one ever gets screwed over or that people shouldn't be careful, but...

Or like "women are all going to be super mad when there replaced by sex dolls!" Uh hi, real life woman here. Please do not marry another human if what you want from a relationship can be replaced by a sex doll. I'm all for you having one. Start a go fund me, I'll give you money for it. Haha


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

contradictionary said:


> Pfft... You'd wanted me, the tau, but instead settle for the half of me.
> 
> Wait a minute, that'd make me boring af h:
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


I do very much support the use or the ratio between a circle's circumference and its radius over the use of the ratio between a circle's circumference and its diameter. I'm not sure what that has to do with humans though?

Edit: apparently Scientific American covered my people. Haha https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/let-s-use-tau-it-s-easier-than-pi/

Edit: I'm going to let you insulting my second favorite number by calling it boring slide. This time. Insult something less valuable that I don't care about next time like clothes or my face. :laughing:


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I do very much support the use or the ratio between a circle's circumference and its radius over the use of the ratio between a circle's circumference and its diameter. I'm not sure what that has to do with humans though?
> 
> Edit: apparently Scientific American covered my people. Haha https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/let-s-use-tau-it-s-easier-than-pi/


For a high status guy like me, my radius and my circumference determined me. :brocoli:

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

contradictionary said:


> For a high status guy like me, my radius and my circumference determined me. :brocoli:
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


Worst. Pick up line. Ever. :laughing:


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> So... I really need some durian, which is why I'm launching the DURIANS ARE INSULTING YOUR ANCESTORS initiative - my aim is to persuade every Malaysian and Thai to expel their durians - into my backyard. EXPEL THOSE BITCHES *NOW *SO I CAN MAKAN-MAKAN!!! (Especially if you're growing Musan King or Gan Yao. ขอบคุณ)
> 
> Visit www.durianformarvin.com today, or download the ExpelDatDurianNow app from Google Play or App Store.


Those look interesting, like lychees had sex with pineapples and had a giant baby... Which would be awesome. I've read about the smell, don't care, would still try it out.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Tropes said:


> That.... And also psychological defense mechanisms, clickbait news titles, advertisement, inventing religions, writing music lyrics & poetry, abstract art, children stories & allegorical storytelling in general (even good ones like Star Wars or LOTR), arguable even math in physics is essentially an oversimplified narrative representations of the universe and also everything we understand about the human body and used to develop medical treatments with and also the entire repository of human thought & knowledge.
> 
> So those things + pitchfork mobs.


If they're not into starwars than you're looking for love in Alderaan places.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

@Marvin the Dendroid I've always wanted to eat durian on public transport or like a plane.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Anti-Fascist Knight said:


> @Hicks @Marvin the Dendroid If you're concerned about these cases the best solution is to increase race mixing with migrants from overseas like from Africa or the Middle East, not oppose it. Our society primarily most likely has this issue due to a lack of genetic diversity it sounds like in the instances it occurs, in order to correct the genetic disease its best to introduce a new pool with a wide range of genes that can overwhelm and mix it out of existence. The more you try to 'preserve' your genes, the women and men. The worst the problems will get due to the lack of genetic diversity.
> 
> What should be done is we open programs that encourage western women to date refugees and migrant men overseas from areas like Africa, the Middle East or war-torn countries. As those men need relationships more than any of the biological males in the west.
> 
> ...


While I can appreciate your sentiment I think your claims are a little...off. There's a problem with some of those men from Africa and the Middle East being complete and utter misogynists, so "encouraging Western women to marry them" seems more than a little sexist to me. 

Particularly in the United States we aren't as "inbred" as you're making it out to be. I think with the healthy influx of Central Americans people in the US will slowly start to look more and more like the "whites" from Argentina and Brazil, you know the tan skin but weird gold-brown-red-blonde hair and green-hazel eyes, as well as more of brown/brown with olive skin. That provides adequate genetic diversity. 

Did you know that most African Americans are actually about 70% European?


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Hicks said:


> You obviously have a lot of strong beliefs and I respect that, however I tell this to you for your own good, I think you need to loosen up with your political opinions. You're a little bit extreme. People should have children with whoever they want to. Trying to convince people of what you're saying is way over the top.


Yeah agreed. I've typically been consistently attracted to Eurasians and Latino mixes, I've never been strongly attracted to someone of Arabic descent and I take issue with someone telling me I "should" be. 

If I were to breed to preserve anything genetically, it would probably be red hair. I have red hair in my family tree and I've been strongly attracted to three men now who were either red-headed as children (darkened as they aged) or have red in their beards or have an "off-shade" blend like auburn or strawberry blond. I think the redheads are worth saving.

Furthermore, a lot of people don't know this,but "whiteness" is a recessive gene, so whiteness will never be bred away.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Forest Nymph said:


> If I were to breed to preserve anything genetically, it would probably be red hair. I have red hair in my family tree and I've been strongly attracted to three men now who were either red-headed as children (darkened as they aged) or have red in their beards or have an "off-shade" blend like auburn or strawberry blond. I think the redheads are worth saving.


I've had a similar thinking - I probably have a recessive blonde gene (mixed hair colors in a beard seem to indicate that, and my father was blond), not so much actively seeking it out, but I was excited in finding out that a strawberry blondes partner's mother was a redhead, "our children can have all the hair colors!". 

That thought was followed by "our lineage will be immune to future hair color war", which admittedly seemed funnier and a lot more absurd in 2009 then it does now *sign*


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Building a family needs an involvement of money. It can't be avoided. In marriage, money will always be part of the subject whether as top priority, in the middle or somewhere at the back burner. It'll always be there, lurking. I feel sorry that it is the way that it is.. I wish it could be something more kinder..
> Although women do not necessarily expect men to possess high status and prestige, they do want to live decently without having to suffer if such could be avoided..It's human nature to want to avoid poverty.
> There's a saying that goes,"Men marry women who are like their mothers, and women marry men who are like their fathers." It's a cycle that goes on and on which sustains their mindset for generations of what their expectations are in other people.


I came with my own money and assets. I also didn't marry someone at all like my father. So cycle broken, I guess. :laughing:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I came with my own money and assets. I also didn't marry someone at all like my father. So cycle broken, I guess. :laughing:


All women aspire to possess their own money and asset, and if the cycle mentioned above is broken, I don't have to imagine how happy that would make us.. 

In life, people have 3 fates: Born with money , marry into money, or earn that money. I was born into a working class family. No family of fortune would want to marry me, so I have to earn my own keeps. That's what I'm intending to do.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> All women aspire to possess their own money and asset, and if the cycle mentioned above is broken, I don't have to imagine how happy that would make us..
> 
> In life, people have 3 fates: Born with money , marry into money, or earn that money. I was born into a working class family. No family of fortune would want to marry me, so I have to earn my own keeps. That's what I'm intending to do.


I also was born into a working class family. I had some money that I earned and some assets left by an aunt who earned her own money and never had children. My husband isn't poor, but isn't rich either. We had similar upbringings. The dad comment also wasn't to throw shade at my father. He's great. I love him. We're close. We talk a lot (despite me living in another country) but there's still no way in hell I'd ever want to marry someone like him. One of the reasons is he works too god damned much. Maybe some women would like that but I'm certainly not one of them. There were a lot of presents and such that I received growing up and while nice, I'd much rather have had my father be home more often. He did teach me to work hard myself though and I appreciate that. He also taught me how to fix a lot of things and recognize patterns. So that's great too. But we're also much closer now that we don't live together and our personalities have always been somewhat abrasive to the others. 

I don't agree with you that "all women" want what you've described though. Not financialy at least. There are far too many women in love with prisoners and others in shitty circumstances and having families with them for that to be inherently true. 

I've personally always wanted security in the sense of a best friend to go through life with. Luckily, I found and married that. Not everyone wants that. Im capable of earning my own money if I needed to. I worked shit jobs through university when I didn't even need to because I wanted to take as little as possible from my family. They never pushed me to work. I got a job as early as I could in high school, for the same reason. They tried telling me to focus on education, but I could do both. My mom also worked hard and was a manager at a business and did a good job with that. My siblings both own their own business (a male and a female). They both dropped out of university to do so and they're both doing well. My parents tried to talk them both out of it thinking they'd be very poor, but I think my siblings are actually better off than my parents are now.

Anyone (at least in countries that aren't incredibly oppressive) can earn their own money. It's not always easy. But I don't think many first world women feel the need to be taken care of. That's not to say that cycles are easy to get out of or no one gets trapped or whatever, but it is possible. No one has to stay in a shitty cycle. I wouldn't want to marry someone for their money any more than I'd want them marrying me for mine.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I also was born into a working class family. I had some money that I earned and some assets left by an aunt who earned her own money and never had children. My husband isn't poor, but isn't rich either. We had similar upbringings. The dad comment also wasn't to throw shade at my father. He's great. I love him. We're close. We talk a lot (despite me living in another country) but there's still no way in hell I'd ever want to marry someone like him. One of the reasons is he works too god damned much. Maybe some women would like that but I'm certainly not one of them. There were a lot of presents and such that I received growing up and while nice, I'd much rather have had my father be home more often. He did teach me to work hard myself though and I appreciate that. He also taught me how to fix a lot of things and recognize patterns. So that's great too. But we're also much closer now that we don't live together and our personalities have always been somewhat abrasive to the others.
> 
> I don't agree with you that "all women" want what you've described though. Not financialy at least. There are far too many women in love with prisoners and others in shitty circumstances and having families with them for that to be inherently true.
> 
> ...


Well said. I agree with those sentiments.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Well said. I agree with those sentiments.


Yeah. We want the freedom _not_ to be impressed by the jackass with the Ferrari.


----------



## Morpheu (Aug 11, 2014)

And men only want money/status to fuck


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

I wish you women (and men) here represent the behavior of the majority out there... :brocoli:

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Morpheu said:


> And men only want money/status to fuck


Says the guy with the fucking amazing Morpheus avatar. Who needs money/status when you're into Sandman?


----------



## Morpheu (Aug 11, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Says the guy with the fucking amazing Morpheus avatar. Who needs money/status when you're into Sandman?


We only need Dream, right?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Morpheu said:


> We only need Dream, right?


I prefer Death.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm sorry for what I am compelled to say here. I know you want me to agree with you or see your point. I can't. It doesn't matter who says it or why. When I see "all [insert category] are the same" I immediately disagree. There's gotta be exceptions. Although I will make one exception to that . . . all humans have flaws. Show me a perfect human and I will show you dry water.


----------



## Learned (May 4, 2019)

I wouldnt name it status, but happiness. If status is anchored to that, then that individual will get a go from status, for others its melt, for others its materia, but most combine


----------

